
Stack Exchange embroiled in 'he said, she said, they said' row - bloak
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/01/stack_exchange_controversy/
======
bloak
This might be old news. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113344)

